# sound comes out in only one ear



## Titanium (Oct 31, 2008)

Right now I am using the headphones that come with ipods. The problem with them is that when I plug them into the 3.5mm slot, sound only comes out in one ear. However, the headphones work fine with my ipod. I try another pair of headphones and the same thing happens with those. Now I am thinking that the port is broken somehow, so I plug the headphones into another device that is on the separate computer, and again I can only hear sound out of one ear. I have no idea of what's going on here, but I hate it. Perhaps I should look for new headphones, preferably ones with a USB port. Any advice?


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 1, 2008)

It is most likely the ear phones, they just aren't made for computers. Do you have a sound card? That could be the problem, the on-board stuff just doesn't cut it. Also, I find that sometimes you just have to turn it around a bit (where it plugs in) and it will work (don't ask).

Hope I helped


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 1, 2008)

I just remembered something, someone could have messed with your settings, so go into advanced sound settings and check if someone put it to left or right.


----------



## Titanium (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm using a sound card, and the earphones are plugged into a controller that came with the speakers. If I put the headphones half way into the slot, it works. Weird, I know. 

I guess I should buy a headset since the ipod earphones aren't really good. Should I go with a 3.5mm headset or a USB?


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 2, 2008)

go with 3.5mm, in my experience, USB ones don't work as good


----------

